# Rockport St. Charles Bay Report



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

Left Houston at around 1:30 on Sunday. Got to Rockport at around 4:30. LSUTigers (William) and I got out stuff together ate an early dinner and were on the water by 6:15. We started off by heading over to the shoreline near the Boy Scout Camp. We made a 30 minute wade there with no success. Our next stop was the South Cavasso shoreline. Again a 30 minute wade with no fish. Our hopes of catching fish were beginning to fade. We start heading to another spot and we spot about 5 or 6 gulls around Egg Point feeding so we decide to go check that out. Good thing we did there was a large pod of Taling Redfish. We caught one and spooked the school. It was already about 8:15 so we headed in.

Monday we slept in because we stayed up to late fishing off the pier. Again we headed out at around 6 and went strait to Cavasso again. I don't know why i decided to go there again. We made a long wade for about an hour and a half or so and had a few blowups and a couple Rat Reds to Show for it. We decide to go back to Egg Point. Fished about 20 minutes with nothing. Then at around 7:45 we find the Redfish. We were both using a 4 inch Bagleys Chrome Black Topwater. We waded within casting distance of these tailing reds and wham we both hook up. I land my fish and Williams spits the hook. it was extremely fast action and we had our limits of reds 23-26 within 20 minutes. We both lost a few fish and let a few nice ones go. At 8:15 we head back with our catch in hopes of catching more early in the morning.

Tuesday Started off really bad. We never remembered to set our alarm so we slept in. We wake up at 10 and head out for the water. Get in the boat everything ready to go and I turn the key and the battery is dead. We charge the battery for a couple hours and by 12:30 we head out. We both were not expecting much from this trip because of the late start. We again head to Egg Point. 10 minutes into our wade I find a nice school of reds and catch one nice one and a small one. William wades over and catches one out of the school and then the school scattered. We split up in hopes of finding more fish. An hour later I start walking back towards William and see him hook up. He found a nice school of fish but when putting his red on his stringer the treble goes through his finger nail on his thumb. I rush over to help him. We got him taken care of and he says he still wants to fish. We wade for another hour with spoons and Topwater and catch 3 Trout to 16.5 and a 14 inch flounder. We headed back at for with 3 nice Reds 24-26 3 Trout and a flounder.

I have pictures but do not know how to post them. Can I email them to someone and have you post them? thanks. These are Monday evenings limit of reds. As well as Tuesdays catch.


----------



## Majek27 (Apr 21, 2005)

sounds like a nice weekend down there


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

*I was down there last weekend and fished Cowchip Cove...*

We saw lots of action but only managed one keeper red. It looked to me like the back lakes had a lot of fresh water in them. Once you got out in the bay the water turned back to a green color.

Thanks for the tip on Egg Point. That is right across of where Cowchip is and I might take my kids there this weekend.

If you like you can send me the pics and I'll post them for you.
[email protected]

James


----------



## guiness (May 9, 2005)

Its always great to hear about St. Charles Bay. I grew up fishing that area (about a hundred years ago). At the time there was a fishing and hunting camp across from the old ramp that face the bay. Before limits you could go into St. Charles and litterly load the boat with trout. Breakfast would be at Mills Wharf. This was long before the Sea Gun moved in. Of course the wharf is just about to the gorund. You could buy a quart of shrimp from the local shrimper Gene. Get this, $3.00 a quart and my dad really raise hell about the price being so high.

We also duck and goose hunted in that bay. Of course that was before the refuge got it. I would love to hunt in that bay again but all in all its now for the better. The fishing camp was called the St. Charles Bay Hunting Club. There was about 10 -15 small aluminum boats, no motors and all chained together. The "guide" would haul these guys out to blinds and then pick them up at noon. There was a guy a few hundred yards north of the ramp who made a living picking birds. The last time I hunted with my dad was in that bay. Great place.

Egg Point was always good to us as was the mouth Cavasso Creek. East Pocket could be real good for flounder. Duing the heat of the summer there was a hole at the mouth of the bay that would hold a lot of trout. Salt Creek also had some god fish back then.

No gators back then, not one. 

That's the great thing about fishing, particularly at the coast. Lots and lots of back porch memories. One day when its no longer feasible for me to fish, St. Charles Bay will be some of my best memories. Still go there and love it.


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

Thats really cool Guiness. I am very familiar with the club. Our family has been a member there since I was around 3. I also like to fish the mouth of cavasso I didnt try it this weekend though.


----------



## bluecat (May 21, 2004)

these are my two spots i like best in st charles ,for reds,been fishing in there for 30 yrs we have a house right next to the boat ramp at the state park


----------



## Lsutigers (Mar 12, 2005)

I'd just like to laud the bagley topwaters. Theyre excellent topwaters that don't have rattles in them which i have found doesnt spook reds in very calm water or fish underlights.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

*Posting Pics for Fishaholic...*

Here you go guys...

Nice job on them reds!


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

Bluecat is the big circle close to the Boy Scout Camp? also is the little circle down past the St. Charles Bay Shoreline everyone drives up and wades? Just trying to get a perspective on where it is.


----------



## Lsutigers (Mar 12, 2005)

thanks fresh2salt for postin the pics


----------



## jomo888 (Aug 4, 2005)

bluecat.... can you circle the bigtree for a better perspective?


----------



## bluecat (May 21, 2004)

*this where big tree is*

and i dont think that area is where you can park and wade


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

Is the big circle the Boy Scout Camp?


----------



## OneMore (Jun 1, 2004)

what sattilite site are you using? i used to have one booked marked but I lost it.


----------



## bluecat (May 21, 2004)

http://www.texmaps.com/aerials/aeri...exas-coast.html thats not the boy scouts


----------



## jomo888 (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks, bluecat.......

OneMore, get Google Earth, it is great and free.....

http://earth.google.com/


----------



## sqwaby (Aug 4, 2005)

Try Bagleys finger mullet top water the red head white body is killer trout or reds in clear water over grass beds.


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

I've got that color as well. Haven't had a chance to try it yet because i have had so much luck on the Chrome Black Bagleys.


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

nice fish


----------

